# FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE !



## gnemmi (Nov 23, 2009)

```
[gonzalo@dawn ~]% ftp -a [url]ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/i386/ISO-IMAGES/8.0/[/url]
Trying 204.152.184.73...
Connected to ftp.freebsd.org.
220 Welcome to freebsd.isc.org.
331 Please specify the password.
230 Login successful.
Remote system type is UNIX.
Using binary mode to transfer files.
200 Switching to Binary mode.
250 Directory successfully changed.
250-If you're looking for one of the FreeBSD releases, please look in the
250-releases/${ARCH}/${RELNAME} directory, where ARCH = "alpha", "amd64",
250-"i386", "ia64", "pc98", or "sparc64" and RELNAME = the release
250-you're interested in, e.g. "6.1-RELEASE" or "5.5-RELEASE".
250-
250 Directory successfully changed.
250 Directory successfully changed.
250 Directory successfully changed.
250 Directory successfully changed.
250 Directory successfully changed.
ftp> ls
229 Entering Extended Passive Mode (|||31028|).
150 Here comes the directory listing.
-rw-r--r--    1 110      1002     44738560 Nov 22 03:42 8.0-RELEASE-i386-bootonly.iso
-rw-r--r--    1 110      1002     655591424 Nov 22 03:43 8.0-RELEASE-i386-disc1.iso
-rw-r--r--    1 110      1002     1870891443 Nov 22 03:46 8.0-RELEASE-i386-dvd1.iso.gz
-rw-r--r--    1 110      1002     256077824 Nov 22 03:47 8.0-RELEASE-i386-livefs.iso
-rw-r--r--    1 110      1002     923207680 Nov 22 04:34 8.0-RELEASE-i386-memstick.img
-rw-r--r--    1 110      1002          346 Nov 22 04:39 CHECKSUM.MD5
-rw-r--r--    1 110      1002          521 Nov 22 04:39 CHECKSUM.SHA256
226 Directory send OK.
```

Enjoy


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (Nov 23, 2009)

I am sponging RIGHT NOW!!!! :beergrin


----------



## renice (Nov 23, 2009)

```
[root@kerberos] ~/> uname -a
FreeBSD kerberos.hades 8.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE #0: Sun Nov 22 19:19:29 CET 2009  
root@kerberos.hades:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 23, 2009)

Great..... Now updating system 


Thanks you


----------



## chalbersma (Nov 23, 2009)

woot.  I'm updating tomorrow unce!


----------



## alie (Nov 23, 2009)

greatttttttt!! Finally, i am so happy!!!


----------



## vermaden (Nov 23, 2009)

Finally


----------



## deepdish (Nov 23, 2009)

Been waiting months for this!
Thank you for the heads up!


----------



## jem (Nov 23, 2009)

Damnit, I only reinstalled a box with 8.0-RC3 last night!

Will freebsd-update happily handle 8.0-RC3 -> 8.0-RELEASE?

EDIT: Yes it handles it fine, although it replaced my ZFS-supporting /boot/loader and would have rendered my box unbootable if I hadn't noticed.


----------



## Seeker (Nov 23, 2009)

LOL!
I'm surrounded with fanatics!


----------



## vivek (Nov 23, 2009)

Note the official scheduled date is 25/Nov/2009 (from the /usr/src/UPDATING). If you are using csup use tag RELENG_8 for stable 8.


----------



## alie (Nov 23, 2009)

But, the one in ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/i386/ISO-IMAGES/8.0/ is FINAL release ? or i should wait for the official announcement ?


----------



## vivek (Nov 23, 2009)

It is final release, I've just started my desktop buildworld from 8.0RC3 to 8.0 final. You can grab it


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 23, 2009)

vivek said:
			
		

> Note the official scheduled date is 25/Nov/2009 (from the /usr/src/UPDATING). If you are using csup use tag RELENG_8 for stable 8.



Or RELENG_8_0


----------



## alie (Nov 23, 2009)

@vivek: Thanks, I am going to download it now since all of my colleagues went home already lolz


----------



## Seeker (Nov 23, 2009)

Can anyone post 8.0/relnotes


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 23, 2009)

The European mirrors are not there yet for RELENG_8 


```
TYPE="FreeBSD"
REVISION="8.0"
BRANCH="PRERELEASE"
```


----------



## renice (Nov 23, 2009)

/usr/src/UPDATING - official release:

```
20091125:
        8.0-RELEASE.
```


----------



## Dru (Nov 23, 2009)

Seeker.....

```
[FILE]                   FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE Release Notes

  The FreeBSD Project

   Copyright (c) 2000, 2001, 2002, 2003, 2004, 2005, 2006, 2007,
   2008, 2009 The FreeBSD Documentation Project

   $FreeBSD: src/release/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/relnotes/article.sgml,v
   1.1101.2.2.2.2 2009/11/20 15:53:59 kensmith Exp $

   FreeBSD is a registered trademark of the FreeBSD Foundation.

   IBM, AIX, EtherJet, Netfinity, OS/2, PowerPC, PS/2, S/390, and
   ThinkPad are trademarks of International Business Machines
   Corporation in the United States, other countries, or both.

   IEEE, POSIX, and 802 are registered trademarks of Institute of
   Electrical and Electronics Engineers, Inc. in the United States.

   Intel, Celeron, EtherExpress, i386, i486, Itanium, Pentium, and
   Xeon are trademarks or registered trademarks of Intel Corporation
   or its subsidiaries in the United States and other countries.

   Sparc, Sparc64, SPARCEngine, and UltraSPARC are trademarks of
   SPARC International, Inc in the United States and other countries.
   Products bearing SPARC trademarks are based upon architecture
   developed by Sun Microsystems, Inc.

   Many of the designations used by manufacturers and sellers to
   distinguish their products are claimed as trademarks. Where those
   designations appear in this document, and the FreeBSD Project was
   aware of the trademark claim, the designations have been followed
   by the "(TM)" or the "(R)" symbol.

   The release notes for FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE contain a summary of the
   changes made to the FreeBSD base system on the 8.0-STABLE
   development line. This document lists applicable security
   advisories that were issued since the last release, as well as
   significant changes to the FreeBSD kernel and userland. Some brief
   remarks on upgrading are also presented.

   NOTE: the full release notes were not available at the time the
   release builds were started. See the online version of the release
   notes for the most up to date information. The online release
   notes can be found at [url]http://www.FreeBSD.org/[/url].

     --------------------------------------------------------------

   Table of Contents

   1 Introduction

   2 What's New

                2.1 Security Advisories

                2.2 Kernel Changes

                             2.2.1 Boot Loader Changes

                             2.2.2 Hardware Support

                             2.2.3 Network Protocols

                             2.2.4 Disks and Storage

                             2.2.5 File Systems

                2.3 Userland Changes

                             2.3.1 /etc/rc.d Scripts

                2.4 Contributed Software

                2.5 Ports/Packages Collection Infrastructure

                2.6 Release Engineering and Integration

                2.7 Documentation

   3 Upgrading from previous releases of FreeBSD

1 Introduction

   This document contains the release notes for FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE.
   It describes recently added, changed, or deleted features of
   FreeBSD. It also provides some notes on upgrading from previous
   versions of FreeBSD.

   This distribution of FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE is a release
   distribution. It can be found at [url]http://www.FreeBSD.org/[/url] or any of
   its mirrors. More information on obtaining this (or other) release
   distributions of FreeBSD can be found in the "Obtaining FreeBSD"
   appendix to the FreeBSD Handbook.

   All users are encouraged to consult the release errata before
   installing FreeBSD. The errata document is updated with
   "late-breaking" information discovered late in the release cycle
   or after the release. Typically, it contains information on known
   bugs, security advisories, and corrections to documentation. An
   up-to-date copy of the errata for FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE can be found
   on the FreeBSD Web site.

     --------------------------------------------------------------

2 What's New

   This section describes the most user-visible new or changed
   features in FreeBSD since 7.2-RELEASE. In general, changes
   described here are unique to the 8.0-STABLE branch unless
   specifically marked as MERGED features.

   Typical release note items document recent security advisories
   issued after 7.2-RELEASE, new drivers or hardware support, new
   commands or options, major bug fixes, or contributed software
   upgrades. They may also list changes to major ports/packages or
   release engineering practices. Clearly the release notes cannot
   list every single change made to FreeBSD between releases; this
   document focuses primarily on security advisories, user-visible
   changes, and major architectural improvements.

     --------------------------------------------------------------

  2.1 Security Advisories

     --------------------------------------------------------------

  2.2 Kernel Changes

    2.2.1 Boot Loader Changes

     --------------------------------------------------------------

    2.2.2 Hardware Support

      2.2.2.1 Multimedia Support

     --------------------------------------------------------------

      2.2.2.2 Network Interface Support

     --------------------------------------------------------------

    2.2.3 Network Protocols

     --------------------------------------------------------------

    2.2.4 Disks and Storage

     --------------------------------------------------------------

    2.2.5 File Systems

     --------------------------------------------------------------

  2.3 Userland Changes

    2.3.1 /etc/rc.d Scripts

     --------------------------------------------------------------

  2.4 Contributed Software

     --------------------------------------------------------------

  2.5 Ports/Packages Collection Infrastructure

     --------------------------------------------------------------

  2.6 Release Engineering and Integration

     --------------------------------------------------------------

  2.7 Documentation

     --------------------------------------------------------------

3 Upgrading from previous releases of FreeBSD

   [amd64, i386] Beginning with FreeBSD 6.2-RELEASE, binary upgrades
   between RELEASE versions (and snapshots of the various security
   branches) are supported using the freebsd-update(8) utility. The
   binary upgrade procedure will update unmodified userland
   utilities, as well as unmodified GENERIC or SMP kernels
   distributed as a part of an official FreeBSD release. The
   freebsd-update(8) utility requires that the host being upgraded
   have Internet connectivity.

   An older form of binary upgrade is supported through the Upgrade
   option from the main sysinstall(8) menu on CDROM distribution
   media. This type of binary upgrade may be useful on non-i386,
   non-amd64 machines or on systems with no Internet connectivity.

   Source-based upgrades (those based on recompiling the FreeBSD base
   system from source code) from previous versions are supported,
   according to the instructions in /usr/src/UPDATING.

     Important: Upgrading FreeBSD should, of course, only be
     attempted after backing up all data and configuration files.

     --------------------------------------------------------------

 This file, and other release-related documents, can be downloaded from
                        [url]http://www.FreeBSD.org/[/url].

 For questions about FreeBSD, read the documentation before contacting
                        <questions@FreeBSD.org>.

   For questions about this documentation, e-mail <doc@FreeBSD.org>.

[/FILE]
```

Shame I have to wait for another Wd Raptor to arrive, I imagine Id hose something up, especially after just building a custom kernel on 7.2 a couple days ago.


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 23, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> The European mirrors are not there yet for RELENG_8
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



My local mirror in Latvia is OK 
cvsup.lv.freebsd.org


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (Nov 23, 2009)

Yes, at least cvsup.nl.freebsd.org is


----------



## cuongvt (Nov 23, 2009)

me cvsup too


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 23, 2009)

Will release notes be added later, or they will stay the way they are on CD/DVD? hmmm

Does this means that DVD/CD's will be updated?


----------



## vivek (Nov 23, 2009)

For me nearest is cvsup.jp.FreeBSD.org but I end up using cvsup.FreeBSD.org.


----------



## joel@ (Nov 23, 2009)

vivek said:
			
		

> It is final release, I've just started my desktop buildworld from 8.0RC3 to 8.0 final. You can grab it


It isn't final until Ken has sent the announcement.


----------



## fender0107401 (Nov 23, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> Will release notes be added later, or they will stay the way they are on CD/DVD? hmmm
> 
> Does this means that DVD/CD's will be updated?



I think the CD image will be updated, but not the binary included in the CD, only the release note. 

After the final announcement, make update and make build (kernel world) will keep everything updated.


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 23, 2009)

I've started building OOO packages.
I decided That I won't be able to provide packages for all langs so I picked some commons langs... (about 9 languages + allang)


In Beastie we trust


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 23, 2009)

Dam, had to abort...
something fishy is happening to power..... I have some small UPS, but afther yet another power fickering system hanged.....


----------



## vermaden (Nov 23, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> I've started building OOO packages.


There wont be official packages on ftp.freebsd.org?


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 23, 2009)

are they usually there? I though not....


----------



## Artefact2 (Nov 23, 2009)

Awesome !

I'm definitely gonna start a fresh install using amd64 to actually use those four gigs of Ram !

(In a few weeks, though... Not the time now.)


----------



## Nightweaver (Nov 23, 2009)

Upgrade from RC3 done. Everything works like a charm.


----------



## Beastie (Nov 23, 2009)

vermaden said:
			
		

> There wont be official packages on ftp.freebsd.org?


No, unfortunately they are never there. I never understood why. It's probably not a size thing since it's probably smaller than GNOME or KDE for example. Maybe a license thing?

And the worst part is that the unofficial source stopped making builds for the i386 quite a long time ago and only builds for AMD.


----------



## vermaden (Nov 23, 2009)

@Beastie

So maybe we should ask FreeBSD developers *WHY* *openoffice* is not included ... (I assume that they read this).

Same for packages *gnu screen* and *lame* (OpenBSD have these packages so ...what is the problem?)


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 23, 2009)

I've send mail to ports-freebsd@freebsd.org


> I and some other FreeBSD users are wondering why there are no
> OpenOffice.org package available on FreeBSD Mirrors?
> 
> Everyone have them, even OpenBSD. What's the reason?
> ...


----------



## phoenix (Nov 23, 2009)

vivek said:
			
		

> Note the official scheduled date is 25/Nov/2009 (from the /usr/src/UPDATING). If you are using csup use tag RELENG_8 for stable 8.



Or RELENG_8_0 if you want to follow the security updates to 8.0-RELEASE.

RELENG_8 will get you 8-STABLE (what will eventually become 8.1, and so on).


----------



## vermaden (Nov 23, 2009)

@killasmurf86

Ok, I am curious how many devs are actually reading these forums.


----------



## fronclynne (Nov 23, 2009)

*Years of training leads me to not post in this thread*



			
				vermaden said:
			
		

> @killasmurf86
> 
> Ok, I am curious how many devs are actually reading these forums.



Probably a dozen or more.  But the odds that any given dev might read any given thread (especially one like this) are low.  To that point: freebsd-questions@ will frequently get several mails a week asking when N.X-RELEASE is due.  The obvious solution is to let the less important (substitute a term more to your liking if this offends you (NB I am an extremely unimportant reader and infrequent poster to freebsd-questions@)) people answer it, generally by posting a link to the FAQ.

In summary: I would think that years of training would lead them to not read this thread.


----------



## Beastie (Nov 23, 2009)

vermaden said:
			
		

> Ok, I am curious how many devs are actually reading these forums.


I've seen occasional posts by Ariff Abdullah, Gavin Atkinson, Philippe Audeoud, Joel Dahl, Brad Davis, Lars Engels, Daniel GerÅ¾o, Manolis Kiagias, Juergen Lock, Ion-Mihai Tetcu, Florent Thoumie, Robert Watson, etc.
Most of them are devs.


----------



## phoenix (Nov 23, 2009)

For posting, most of the devs that have accounts on here will show up with @freebsd under their username.

As for reading ... well, anyone can read the forums without an account, so it's virtually impossible to say.


----------



## alie (Nov 24, 2009)

Hmmmm,

Everytime i do portsnap fetch my machine is hang(sometime crash and needs do manual fsck), anyone facing same problem ?


----------



## royce (Nov 24, 2009)

*preview of 8.0 release notes*

Not guaranteed to be just like the actual release, but at the moment, the docs snapshot of the release notes should probably be pretty close:

http://people.freebsd.org/~bmah/relnotes/CURRENT/relnotes.html


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 24, 2009)

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?p=50708


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 24, 2009)

For those of you rushing to get 8-REL: don't forget about http://torrents.freebsd.org:8080/

Please help seed any torrent you download (or if you already have one of the images, download the torrent file and help seed).

Additional tip: if you get -all, you will get -bootonly, -disc1, -dvd1, -memstick and -livefs. You can then seed -all, and the other five!


----------



## BlueJayofEvil (Nov 24, 2009)

vermaden said:
			
		

> *lame*



From what I understand, distributing binaries of LAME is not smiled upon by the MP3 patent holders and thus could be a potential legal liability. Source distribution seems to be ok, though (which is why it's in ports.)


----------



## zeiz (Nov 24, 2009)

I couldn't wait and tonight I've rebuilt world and kernel and got...prerelease again  I'd rather been more patient.
Thanks a lot, devs!


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 24, 2009)

Next time, read /usr/src/UPDATING


----------



## vermaden (Nov 24, 2009)

@BlueJayofEvil

But that does not scares off OpenBSD, which has *lame* package ... and what problems are about *sysutils/screen* package?


----------



## Pushrod (Nov 24, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> For those of you rushing to get 8-REL: don't forget about http://torrents.freebsd.org:8080/



I just got i386-disc1 at about 3MB/sec. Life is good.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 24, 2009)

vermaden said:
			
		

> and what problems are about *sysutils/screen* package?



There was a time when it was impossible to build a package of sysutils/screen, but that problem has been solved (though I think there's still an open PR about it).


----------



## zeiz (Nov 24, 2009)

@killasmurf86
perhaps I'm missing something but I always read /usr/src before rebuilding and right now the latest entry there is dated 09/2009, something about wireless. I'm on RELENG_8.


----------



## danger@ (Nov 24, 2009)

Dutch, you need RELENG_8_0


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 24, 2009)

Me? Why? I'm a dedicated -STABLE tracker


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 24, 2009)

Or did you mean that RELENG_8 will keep carrying -PRERELEASE until -RELEASE has been officially released, and will then switch to -STABLE? _That_ I would understand.


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 24, 2009)

zeiz said:
			
		

> @killasmurf86
> perhaps I'm missing something but I always read /usr/src before rebuilding and right now the latest entry there is dated 09/2009, something about wireless. I'm on RELENG_8.



Well it should say:

```
20091125:
        8.0-RELEASE
```
When your cvs mirror will get updated


----------



## zeiz (Nov 24, 2009)

let's see...I'm moving to RELENG_8_0...
E-e-yes! Thanks danger@ !


----------



## vivek (Nov 24, 2009)

RELENG_8_0 - Get the errata branch.
RELENG_8 - Get the stable branch.

For production boxes one should use RELENG_8. When 8.1 stable come out it should be changed to RELENG_8_1 and so on.


----------



## danger@ (Nov 25, 2009)

yup, I think it will work like that...


----------



## aragon (Nov 25, 2009)

Well, I've been cvsuping from RELENG_8 regularly since seeing the 8.0 ISO files begin appearing, and there have been commits occurring there under the guise of -PRERELEASE still.  I take it the ISOs that are floating around now are going to be refreshed again before the official announcement?


----------



## aragon (Nov 25, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> There was a time when it was impossible to build a package of sysutils/screen, but that problem has been solved (though I think there's still an open PR about it).


Yup, screen used to enter an infinite loop and sit @ 100% CPU when it was compiled on one system and used in binary form on another.


----------



## SPlissken (Nov 25, 2009)

aragon said:
			
		

> Yup, screen used to enter an infinite loop and sit @ 100% CPU when it was compiled on one system and used in binary form on another.



Use tmux instead


----------



## aragon (Nov 25, 2009)

SPlissken said:
			
		

> Use tmux instead


Agreed


----------



## vivek (Nov 25, 2009)

aragon said:
			
		

> Yup, screen used to enter an infinite loop and sit @ 100% CPU when it was compiled on one system and used in binary form on another.



What are you talking about? I use screen everyday and never seen CPU usage problem under FreeBSD (but then all our servers are quad or dual core with multiple CPUs with minimum 8GiB). screen is by default available under all Linux distro and I'm a long time user. There is no point using random multiplexing  software for every flour of UNIX out there. In our datacenter we have at least 10-12 different types of oses running (all UNIX variant). On our load balancer screen is always running with watchdogs like top, vmstat, vnstat, dnstop and some custom made tools.. I guess it is hard to quit old software


----------



## aragon (Nov 25, 2009)

vivek said:
			
		

> What are you talking about?


this

For more details, ask the maintainer.


----------



## SIFE (Nov 25, 2009)

i set cvs tag to RELENG_8 ,after recompilling kernel i get :
`$ 
FreeBSD localhost 8.0-PRERELEASE FreeBSD 8.0-PRERELEASE #4: Sun Nov 14 06:36:37 CET 2010     SIFE@localhost:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/MYKERN  i386`


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 25, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> I've send mail to ports-freebsd@freebsd.org



Here's one of replies


> Date: Wed, 25 Nov 2009 05:01:19 -0600
> From: Mark Linimon <xxx@lonesome.com>
> To: Aldis Berjoza <xxx@gmail.com>
> Cc: ports-freebsd@freebsd.org
> ...


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 25, 2009)

If you want -RELEASE, use RELENG_8_0. When you use RELENG_8, you will probably get -STABLE as soon as -RELEASE has been officially announced.


----------



## deepdish (Nov 25, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> If you want -RELEASE, use RELENG_8_0. When you use RELENG_8, you will probably get -STABLE as soon as -RELEASE has been officially announced.



Thanks for the heads up. Been trying to figure out how to get my system from 7.2-STABLE to 8.0-RELEASE, and found out freebsd-update would not do the trick.


----------



## CodeBlock (Nov 25, 2009)

Hm, I've never done a full BSD upgrade before (I've only been using freebsd for a few months), how would I go about this using freebsd-update? I'd like to upgrade to 8-STABLE (I'm running 7.2-RELEASE right now), and would prefer not to have to compile the kernel


----------



## Beastie (Nov 25, 2009)

CodeBlock said:
			
		

> how would I go about this using freebsd-update? I'd like to upgrade to 8-STABLE


Easy, you don't. STABLE, like CURRENT, is ever changing, and freebsd-update is used to update to something fixed like minor and major RELEASEs.
Use freebsd-update to get 8.0-RELEASE if you want, then use csup and build everything yourself to keep it up-to-date afterwards.


----------



## CodeBlock (Nov 25, 2009)

bleh , alrighty, I'll up it to -RELEASE for now, and see how I feel after that


----------



## ckester (Nov 26, 2009)

Still no official announcement of the 8.0 release as far as I can see.

Where exactly do we stand?


----------



## CodeBlock (Nov 26, 2009)

Here's where we stand.

```
FreeBSD R-1.local. 8.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE #0: Sat Nov 21 15:48:17 UTC 2009     root@almeida.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```



Anyway just booted into the new kernel. Recompiling ports now. I cheated and recompiled nvidia-driver while portupgrade was working, so I could start xorg. I'm posting this from the 8.0-RELEASE box while ports are recompiling .

On a serious note, still no official announcement from what I see, but freebsd-update worked, and it's on the ftp servers, etc. so... not sure what they're waiting for.


----------



## Dru (Nov 26, 2009)

CodeBlock, you didnt run portupgrade -af before freebsd-update, right? Just curious, due to the time frame, or else you have a really fast pc, with very few ports installed.


```
FreeBSD dru.home 8.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE #3: Wed Nov 25 00:55:53 CST 2009     Druid@dru.home:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/PLANETPISS  i386
```

Wonder why yours is #0, and mine is #3.....dunno offhand, just wondering.


----------



## CodeBlock (Nov 26, 2009)

The -af is running right now as I type this .

I suspect it's going to take a day or two to run (I have quite a few ports installed )


----------



## vermaden (Nov 26, 2009)

@Dru

3rd successful build of the kernel.


----------



## Dru (Nov 26, 2009)

CodeBlock, I was curious if you ran the portupgrade -af before the update.

I ended up with a fair share of shared object file problems to fix, initially I thought it wasnt related to not running it beforehand, but after getting down to fixing the problems, Its looking like it was.

If you didnt run it before, I'll be curious if you run into any issues.

Thread about it here:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=8628

vermaden, thank you.

 I was probably being a little lazy by not looking it up before mentioning it, but much appreciated.


----------



## jigglywiggly (Nov 26, 2009)

How exactly would one upgrade from 7.2 x64 to 8.0 x64,
I just do /usr/sbin/freebsd-update fetch
and then freebsd-update install
but this is only looking at 7.2x release I believe. Any ideas?


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (Nov 26, 2009)

http://www.freebsd.org/relnotes/CURRENT/relnotes/upgrade.html Read this before asking questions :\ A little googling and I came up with this... http://www.freebsdnews.net/2009/11/24/upgrade-freebsd-7-2-freebsd-8-csup-howto/


----------



## overmind (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi

Any idea why is not 8.0 Release at http://www.freebsd.org/ news section yet?

More changes will be made to source tree, or is ok to update?


----------



## Beastie (Nov 26, 2009)

ckester said:
			
		

> Still no official announcement of the 8.0 release as far as I can see.
> 
> Where exactly do we stand?


It usually takes some time as the "[a]nnouncement [is] sent out after a majority of the mirrors have received the bits." (Release Process)


----------



## Beastie (Nov 26, 2009)

jigglywiggly said:
			
		

> How exactly would one upgrade from 7.2 x64 to 8.0 x64,
> I just do /usr/sbin/freebsd-update fetch
> and then freebsd-update install
> but this is only looking at 7.2x release I believe. Any ideas?


Someone hasn't been reading the documentation.
fetch+install will get security patches for the current release. To get a different release, you must specify one using the -r option with the *upgrade* command.

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/updating-upgrading-freebsdupdate.html
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=freebsd-update&sektion=8


----------



## zeiz (Nov 26, 2009)

@FBSDin20Steps:
the second link doesn't show one I believe important step, it should be there #6: installing new base in single user mode before merging config files. 
The best source for this is just Handbook. Some of those homemade "howtos" is probably written for "content" purposes because they are useless but it would take the same time for writing real short instruction (for GENERIC kernel). For instance:

1. Edit supfile (usually standard-supfile if not renamed):
`RELENG_8` is for 8-STABLE; `RELENG_8_0` is for 8.0-RELEASE.
2. Get sources: [CMD=""]# csup -L 2 /path/to/supfile/standard-supfile[/CMD]
3. `# cd /usr/src`
4. Build base system: `# make buildworld`
5. Build new kernel: `# make buildkernel`
6. Install new kernel: `# make installkernel`
7. Reboot to single user mode, press Enter and run: 
`# fsck`
`# mount -a -t ufs`
`# cd /usr/src`
8. Install new base system:`# make installworld`
9. Merge configuration files: `# mergemaster`. Important: read 24.7.11 in Handbook about this command. Just in case make a backup of /etc (sample: `# cp -r /etc /etc.old`). At least keep old files in /etc: master.passwd, passwd, devfs.conf, hosts. Pay attention to other files you modified. 
To update ports same standard-supfile may be used (uncomment ports there) or you may want to run now: `# portsnap fetch update`
Anyways: read Handbook

IMHO the above isn't much longer than what's written in that "howto"


----------



## danger@ (Nov 26, 2009)

freebsd-update doesnt support binary updates from -STABLE branches...


----------



## danger@ (Nov 26, 2009)

because 8.0 has not been officially announced yet. The release engineering team is probably holding off until the Realeas Notes are finally completed.


----------



## zeiz (Nov 26, 2009)

danger@ said:
			
		

> freebsd-update doesnt support binary updates from -STABLE branches...


I tried freebsd-update but it takes same time and efforts as just rebuilding from sources yet less flexible.


----------



## vivek (Nov 26, 2009)

danger@ said:
			
		

> because 8.0 has not been officially announced yet. The release engineering team is probably holding off until the Realeas Notes are finally completed.


Earlier, someone pointed to me: http://www.freebsd.org/releases/8.0R/relnotes.html

I think today (maybe within a few hours)  or max tomorrow ken will send email announcement. Almost all mirrors got bits now.

@zeiz, http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=8406


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (Nov 26, 2009)

@zeiz

There are a lot of resources here on the forum. A simple search will give you enough to get you going. 

Maybe this http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=47832&postcount=13 should enlighten you... This was posted earlier and I use this method for several years now. Never got a problem with it.
If you want to criticize someones post. Do a search yourself and make your little howto more complete...


----------



## CodeBlock (Nov 26, 2009)

WOOHOO! It's been officially announced


----------



## blahblah_1981 (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: sys/conf/newvers.sh*

Hmmm... even after the official announcement, and a csup to cvsup.FreeBSD.org, /usr/src/sys/conf/newvers.sh is still only showing "PRERELEASE".


```
TYPE="FreeBSD"
REVISION="8.0"
BRANCH="PRERELEASE"
```

Also, /usr/src/UPDATING does not appear to have been "updated" :\

Using "RELENG_8".


----------



## knarf (Nov 26, 2009)

blahblah_1981 said:
			
		

> Using "RELENG_8".



Use RELENG_8_0 if you want to get 8.0-RELEASE now (and then update to 8.0-RELEASE-p1, -p2 and so on).

Keep RELENG_8 if you want to get 8.0-STABLE as soon as possible and you want to keep up to date with the stable tree (and later see 8.1-BETA1 and so on).

Knarf


----------



## zeiz (Nov 27, 2009)

FBSDin20Steps said:
			
		

> @zeiz
> 
> There are a lot of resources here on the forum. A simple search will give you enough to get you going.


Not always. That's why some people keep on asking. Nevertheless why didn't you follow your own advice before posting that link?


> If you want to criticize someones post. Do a search yourself and make your little howto more complete...


This place is not for howtos. It was just a working sample without misleading how that "howto" could look like. 
My apologies anyway: I didn't know you're perfect :r


----------



## Penel (Nov 27, 2009)

Woot woot! I cant wait to get FreeBSD 8 installed on my sandbox sever!


----------



## Dr_Phoenix (Nov 27, 2009)

FreeBSD 8 - cool!!! New KDE looks great, I like it!
Have problems compiling Nvidia drivers, says that it not support 8-current. I make some changes in file and it works!
Comment this section in nv-freebsd.h and you can compile and install driver:


```
#if __FreeBSD_version >= 800000
#error This driver does not support FreeBSD 8.x/-CURRENT!
#endif
```

must look like this:


```
/*
#if __FreeBSD_version >= 800000
#error This driver does not support FreeBSD 8.x/-CURRENT!
#endif
*/
```


----------



## wonslung (Nov 27, 2009)

Dr_Phoenix said:
			
		

> FreeBSD 8 - cool!!! New KDE looks great, I like it!
> Have problems compiling Nvidia drivers, says that it not support 8-current. I make some changes in file and it works!
> Comment this section in nv-freebsd.h and you can compile and install driver:
> 
> ...



not to be a smartass or anything but why was it in there in the first place? 

Theres got to be a reason....you might find it on the humble though.


----------



## Penel (Nov 27, 2009)

I was just reading through the FreeBSD 8.0 Detailed Release Notes ( http://www.freebsd.org/releases/8.0R/relnotes-detailed.html ) and I have to admit that FreeBSD 8.0 is pretty beefed up from FreeBSD 7.2.

Hope everyone enjoys this release ï¿½e


----------



## wonslung (Nov 27, 2009)

yah, freebsd releases tend to be impressive.

8 is no exception.


----------



## Seeker (Nov 27, 2009)

```
....
Inspecting system... done.
Fetching files from 7.2-RELEASE for merging... done.
Preparing to download files... done.
Fetching 35445 patches.....
```
Duh!

```
Applying patches...
```


----------



## gnumac (Nov 27, 2009)

It seams the office release version has been here ! great!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 27, 2009)

(guess you mean 'official')


----------



## SIFE (Nov 28, 2009)

can some one upload to me libgcc_so.1 under /lib ,i remove it accidentally .


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 28, 2009)

That's not how it works.... most pople customize their boxes... it is prety likely that it won't run on your PC... you need to recompile and install it yourself....

This is not windows


----------



## SIFE (Nov 28, 2009)

if you miss module in linux you can search for it : http://rpm.pbone.net/index.php3/stat/2/simple/2
this will help you if you runing linux application with emulator .
i try compile kernel but this does not back libgcc ,buildworld fail i think due to missing libgcc ,freshports.org does not have libgcc .
do you have any solution ?


----------



## wonslung (Nov 28, 2009)

SIFE said:
			
		

> if you miss module in linux you can search for it : http://rpm.pbone.net/index.php3/stat/2/simple/2
> this will help you if you runing linux application with emulator .
> i try compile kernel but this does not back libgcc ,buildworld fail i think due to missing libgcc ,freshports.org does not have libgcc .
> do you have any solution ?



perhaps download 8.0 install cd?


----------



## SIFE (Nov 28, 2009)

after redirecting buildworld fail to a file ,i see lib that had been compiled placed here /usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/lib ,so i search for my one and copy it to /lib and now it is work fine .


----------



## Beastie (Nov 28, 2009)

You can always cd to /usr/src/gnu/lib/libgcc and do a make, right?


----------



## bryn1u (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm downloading FBSD 8.0. Is there anyone who knows that problem with mouse is still in 8.0 - release ? Mouse doesnt want to working. I know its hal but they fixed that in 8.0 - release ?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 29, 2009)

HAL is not part of FreeBSD. It's a port.


----------



## vermaden (Nov 29, 2009)

@bryn1u

hal has just been updated in ports to newest version, people report that it works properly now: http://freshports.org/sysutils/hal/


----------



## bryn1u (Nov 30, 2009)

vermaden said:
			
		

> @bryn1u
> 
> hal has just been updated in ports to newest version, people report that it works properly now: http://freshports.org/sysutils/hal/



Ok. Thx bro.


----------

